# Helios Disposables



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

Does anybody have any experience with these lights? They are very cheap HO lights with built in ballasts and reflectors. When they are used up, you toss the who kit and get a new one. They are currently on sale for 50% off original price and I was thinking about getting a couple, but wanted to see if anybody hasd any experience with them?

http://www.commodityaxis.com/ProductData.aspx?id=68


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

Really, nobody has any experience with these? They seem lika great idea for inexpensive HO lighting.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I hadn't noticed this thread before. 

No experience with the product but dare I say I think it's a terrible idea. Not only are you trashing a bulb when it burns out but an entire fixture, ballast and all. Just what we need, more disposable items. 

Other things that troubles me about this outfit.

No physical address listed. 

Isn't this the same company thats been thrashed again and again for shipping crappy fixtures in poor packing with broken bulbs where they will nor replace the bulbs as they are "Free"

All the items they sell look to be replicas of name brand items. Could they be inferior quality knock offs, possibly even seconds of goods contracted for construction by known vendors or even pirated goods?

Caveat emptor


----------



## JerryB (May 4, 2005)

I have had some experiance with these type of fixtures, they are ok from an economical stand point however if you want to pop your breakers go with these, meaning they provide some really crappy brackets to hang these with, and have droped in my tank at least 3 times then I got really pissed and chucked them.

If you are looking for some cheap lighting, go on ebay and find some retro power compact retro kits, you can get some decent pricing and good light output and a decent product. I purchased a 220w kitt from ebay for around 150 bucks and a year later not 1 problem.

Hope that helps, but I suggest you dont buy them, they are economical, but you'll regret it in the end!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Stay far away from this company! They make cheap knock-offs of other products and then provide absolutely no customer service or warranties.


----------

